# Need Info on this Schwinn



## JGK0702 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi All,




 

 

 

 I just joined this sight and could use some help on identifying my old Schwinn bike. I bought it second hand as a kid in the 60's for a paper route. It has a Gillette Special Service Balloon tire on the front (26X2.125) and a Carlisle Stud tire on the back. The seat crumbled apart so I stuck a new one on for the time being, with the hopes for re-covering the original (if it's original). It sure was built to last! I would like to know approximately what year it is and if it has a model #. It does not have any info on it except for the Schwinn emblem on the front. How/where might I get parts for it? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

First thing is to determine the year. It should have a serial number either on the right rear drop out (where the axle is) or underneath the crank. A bunch of stuff missing but all is pretty easy to come by once you decide how to build it. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

Once the year is determined then look thru Tom's catalog scans to maybe ID the model. There's only a couple with that paint scheme on a cantilever frame and a built in stand.  http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Shawn. There isn't a serial number under the crank, so I'll pull the back wheel off and check the drop out (thanks for explaining where that is). This bike has been in the garage attic for at least 25 years, so it's nice getting back to it. I retire in June, so I'll finally have the time to work on it.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Once the year is determined then look thru Tom's catalog scans to maybe i.d. the model. There's only a couple with that paint scheme on a cantilever frame and a built in stand.  http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm



Thank you, for the heads up on Tom's catalog. I will check it out.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

The axle nut just needs to be removed and the carrier brace pulled out of the way to see the SN.


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 9, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The axle nut just needs to be removed and the carrier brace pulled out of the way to see the SN.
> 
> View attachment 407136



Those ape hanger handlebars are worth money. They are the early 1964 Schwinn Stingray handlebars.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the handlebars. I think I got the bike around 64.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2017)

Interesting front hub $$$


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks to your help, I found the SN. It is K842833. So..... does that give me the year (and or part of the year) it was made?


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 9, 2017)

JGK0702 said:


> Thanks to your help, I found the SN. It is K842833. So..... does that give me the year (and or part of the year) it was made?




10/31/1958
Probably was a Hornet, with some parts changed and some missing.
Seat post and handlebar stem both look like they are extended too far and can cause damage if the bike is ridden that way.
 Also missing the fork truss rods, you're going to want to replace those as well so you don't bend the fork.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 9, 2017)

1958 Schwinn Wasp


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> 1958 Schwinn Wasp




BINGO!

With that paint scheme and built in kickstand, it could only be a Wasp. The Hornets were middleweights and had the detachable stand.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> 10/31/1958
> Probably was a Hornet, with some parts changed and some missing.
> Seat post and handlebar stem both look like they are extended too far and can cause damage if the bike is ridden that way.
> Also missing the fork truss rods, you're going to want to replace those as well so you don't bend the fork.



Any idea where I can get the missing parts? In particular the truss rods?


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 9, 2017)

JGK0702 said:


> Any idea where I can get the missing parts? In particular the truss rods?




heres the truss rods
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...hash=item4d51e26364:m:m364I_QYAti2p2TVJZF63TQ


everything else you can check in the for sale section here on cabe, check ebay, or swap meets. There isn't anything that should be too hard to find. Or just fix it up and ride it.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jay, that looks exactly like my bike except mine has a spring fork suspension on the front. Otherwise the color, frame, and sprocket are dead on. What model bike is this?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's a model B-12, Wasp. Here's the 1959 Catalog page with the specs on the Wasp. Springer forks could have been added at the factory or afterwards.


----------



## Jaypem (Jan 9, 2017)

That bike is really cool!
Paper boy special?  Are the spokes heavy duty? Is the front hub correct?
Looks like a cycletruck stem maybe? 
I wouldn't be doing any restorations on this bike personally, just fixing it up to be a smooth rider
and enjoying the quirky ratiness !!


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 9, 2017)

I


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 9, 2017)

This bike has heavy duty wheels. I wonder if this was once used as a Whizzer?  Or somebody with a little bit of skills
took some parts off of a cycle truck to build this bike. Who knows????


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> This bike has heavy duty wheels. I wonder if this was once used as a Whizzer?  Or somebody with a little bit of skills
> took some parts off of a cycle truck to build this bike. Who knows????



Heavy gauge spokes were an option that could be ordered for the Wasp.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 10, 2017)

The back wheel needs to be straightened in order for a better ride. Jumped too many curbs as a kid  Other than that I hope to keep it as close to what it is as possible. I just don't want it to break down because I didn't address one issue or another (such as the trusses).


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 10, 2017)

I saw a Hornet Deluxe in the 59 catalog that looked similar to it. There were options to add, apparently.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 10, 2017)

Was that particular (high flange hub) an option at the time?


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, paperboy special. I bought the bike "as is" as a kid in the 60's (not sure when in the 60's). Therefore, I can't say what was added or if the front hub is correct. Yes, the spokes are heavy duty.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 10, 2017)

That B-12 Wasp picture in the 59 catalog is a dead ringer for my big. Especially if the springer fork was an option.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2017)

JGK0702 said:


> That B-12 Wasp picture in the 59 catalog is a dead ringer for my big. Especially if the springer fork was an option.




Your bike without a doubt was a Wasp. The springer fork was a $7.50 option on model D-12, 1958 Wasp. See the very  bottom of the Dealers price list. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1958.html
The large flange front hub 120 ga. spoke was a $7.95 option. Again, see the Accessories and Special Equipment at the bottom of the list.


----------



## JGK0702 (Jan 10, 2017)

GTs58 - That's awesome! $7.50 for the springer fork and $7.95 for the upgrade hub, what a deal. Thanks a lot for the info, nice to know what I have.


----------

